# lights for 55 gallon?



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

ive recently got ahold of a 45? with stand. tank dimensions are 48"x19x13. I want to be able to have moderate enough lighting for a NPT. been looking around and it seems like im going to be spending around 200-300 at least. I have the SCFL on my 10 and was pretty pleased with the results. any one have any ideas as for a lighting fixture from home depot? or any not too complicated DIY? 
the only thing I've found remotely close were shop lights at orchard supply, but they had T8s in them.
any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm running a $10 T8 shop light fixture from Wal-Mart on my 55, hung with L-brackets mounted on the wall behind the tank. Not elegant, but I've been happy with the results so far. YMMV, I don't have any carpeting plants and I'm not trying to grow a lot of red stems, so the regular plant bulbs have been fine, so long as I replace them when they get old. I did look, but it doesn't seem that any shop light uses T5s yet. (Or maybe ever? I could see T5 being too bright for true shop light applications.)


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Silvering said:


> I'm running a $10 T8 shop light fixture from Wal-Mart on my 55, hung with L-brackets mounted on the wall behind the tank. Not elegant, but I've been happy with the results so far. YMMV, I don't have any carpeting plants and I'm not trying to grow a lot of red stems, so the regular plant bulbs have been fine, so long as I replace them when they get old. I did look, but it doesn't seem that any shop light uses T5s yet. (Or maybe ever? I could see T5 being too bright for true shop light applications.)


not too sure if I'm going to have carpet plants, but it is a possibility. I really want to have a decent looking scape. I might have to try to T8s, I did find a dual T5HO thats not too expensive. 
http://www.petstore.com/Current_USA...quariums-Current_USA-CU01127-AQLIFUFL-vi.html I'm assuming this would put me in the medium category where I'd like to be. If anyone can verify this for me (*cough Michael cough* =]) who's got a better idea with PAR values that'd be great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenfish (Mar 7, 2005)

Check out http://www.catalinaaquarium.com they have nice fixtures and good prices. I have 3 of them and I am very satisfied.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Look at the 54 watt from www.AHSupply.com


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

DaTrueDave said:


> Look at the 54 watt from www.AHSupply.com


thanks for the Help, but the DIY with electrical seems a bit too much for me. 
greenfish, thanx for the post I saw one fr around 130 that definitely caught my eye. thanks for the suggestion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks to green fish I found this fixture for a decent price. http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_190&products_id=1638
my question is, which bulbs should I get inside, so many different combinations are possible. how are the grow bulbs? I was thinking a 6500 and a 10k and the plant grow bulb for the 2nd switch? anybody have any input?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

